# Top Slots - Band Adjustment Feature



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The *Top Slots *are an excellent attachment method that allows OTT and also eliminates handslaps. One thing that I enjoy with "regular OTT" attachment is the ability to leave some excess band after the fork tie to allow for re-tying broken bands to the same length. I figured out a simple solution that allows the Top Slots to be re-tied to the same length after breakage. The bands always break right at the pouch so only a bit more length is needed to make the second tie the same length.

Rather than roll the band at the fork end, I folded it over and slipped a piece of TBG in the bottom of the fold (matchstick style). I leave about 5/8" of excess band above the slot on the back. The excess band is not in the way when shooting because it gets trapped when drawing. Leaving excess band also allows you to adjust the length from fork to pouch for those days when you want to tinker.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks man for showing us


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent suggestion.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Great idea, now everyone is asking themseves " Why didn't I think of that? "


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the way you think. Quick fix out in the field.More band life usage.


----------

